# Hyperthermia bee hive with integrated monitoring



## solarharvey79 (Jul 2, 2020)

We have done a ton of scientific research and just finishing up our testing of our product using hyperthermia for treatments. Super good results..... Our hive also accomplishes better honey yields as it is insulated. If you'd like more information feel free to check it out at www.hyperhyve.com


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

What’s a “ton” of research.


----------



## solarharvey79 (Jul 2, 2020)

Read more research papers than I can count- I'd like to say every one. We also do our own testing and side by side comparisons. We are wrapping one up this year and will be releasing some of that information once completed. I plan to write several blogs sighting several studies.


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Care to reference a few of the papers?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Seems like this is advertising/promoting a product.


----------



## solarharvey79 (Jul 2, 2020)

Promoting a solution.
Short-term hyperthermia at larval age reduces sucrose responsiveness of adult honeybees and can increase life span
Sucrose response thresholds of honey bee (Apis mellifera) foragers are not modulated by brood ester pheromone


----------



## solarharvey79 (Jul 2, 2020)

https://chelifer.de/thermal-insulation/


----------



## solarharvey79 (Jul 2, 2020)

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13592-017-0491-9


----------

